# My Samsung S3 will no longer connect to my home Wi-Fi - any ideas?



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2013)

My Wi-Fi is working fine on my computer. However my phone insists on using 3G although it sees my broadband, acknowledges that it is a strong signal, tries to authenticate, and then tells me that it has disconnected after telling be that it is a poor signal,having just described it as very stong. The signal is strong enough for my computer. It does this repeatedly when I try again and again.

Recent history is that last night I connected using two different pub networks one of them The Cloud. Both connected using remembered passwords with no problems.

I didn't use it once I got home last night but noticed it was on 3G this morning. i don't want to pay for 3G when I don't need to. I have re-booted the phone twice, but to no avail.

Anyone met this problem. I could walk into my local Vodaphone shop but they can hardly check my phone's response to my home broadband from there. It is BT Infinity by the way.

Yes I have tried "forgetting" it and signing in again using my password. Same result.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Have you tried rebooting the router?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Have you tried rebooting the router?


No, because the router is working fine. I am logged on to Urban75 without problems.

I am currently waiting for my local Vodafone to call me back having left a message on their recording machine. I can't leave the house because I have a plumber in doing some work that will take all day.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> No, because the router is working fine. I am logged on to Urban75 without problems


You really should reboot your router. It's not unusual for them to stumble over a wi-fi connection and a reboot can often fix the problem. Honestly.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> You really should reboot your router. It's not unusual for them to stumble over a wi-fi connection and a reboot can often fix the problem. Honestly.


I have done a reset which went smoothly but made no difference.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have done a reset which went smoothly but made no difference.


 
Here's what I'd do. Turn off the router, wait a minute or two and turn it back on. At the same time turn off my phone and restart.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 6, 2013)

Clear the saved wifi password in your phone as well, then try again.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Clear the saved wifi password in your phone as well, then try again.


Done that already as mentioned in my last sentence of the OP.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

If the phone can connect to other wi-fi networks then the problem _has_ to be something to do with your home configuration/router.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> If the phone can connect to other wi-fi networks then the problem _has_ to be something to do with your home configuration/router.


That is a good thought. I can't get out of the house at the moment to try another other  wi-fi today to see if it still works but I will do that as soon as the plumber has finished. Thanks for your help guys anyway.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

It didn't work for me, but this might be worth a download:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.wahtod.wififixer&hl=en


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> It didn't work for me, but this might be worth a download:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.wahtod.wififixer&hl=en


Thanks for that editor. I have installed that and sadly it didn't work for me either. It just seems to scan for wi fi signals and connects. But when it connects my phone still chooses to go to 3G.

Thanks again I can see you're giving it your best. I will leave that app on the phone, it might do something when I have finally got it working. I will go to Vodafone tomorrow, they too said to reboot the router which I did again and also to do a hard reset o the phone by removing the battery which didn't work, not that it could be any harder a reset than using the reset option from the switch off menu that I have already done several times. It was harder to get the phone out of my clip-on case than to get the back off.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd still have the router as #1 suspect. If it connects in the shop then there's not a lot else they can suggest. Are any other devices connecting via wi-fi in your house?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd still have the router as #1 suspect. If it connects in the shop then there's not a lot else they can suggest. Are any other devices connecting via wi-fi in your house?


Thats what they asked me while telling me that you cannot have more than eleven devices connected to a BT router. The only device that is connected is this computer that I am on now and the signal is good.

I am going to go and worry about something else for a bit, the plumber is still here.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2013)

I have been into vodofone and they succeeded in. connecting to a Wi-Fi in their shop. I am now in the local Nero's writing this on The Cloud for which I am automatically passworded. When I get home. I will call BT. I am baffled - never had any problems with this phone before.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2013)

This happens to me occasionally and I have to log on to the router and kick the device's profile off the wifi settings, it then generates a new one itself and works again.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have been into vodofone and they succeeded in. connecting to a Wi-Fi in their shop. I am now in the local Nero's writing this on The Cloud for which I am automatically passworded. When I get home. I will call BT. I am baffled - never had any problems with this phone before.


Here's the finger of suspicion.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 7, 2013)

PROBLEM SOLVED!

It occurred to me that the problem was not the router but that I had the wrong Wireless key so that the phone would not connect.

Today I rang BT and without preamble asked them if they could change my wireless key (password) for a new one. The advisor agreed straight away without asking why. She asked me to let her take control and see my screen. I let her, and after a lot of clicking and a change also to my Admin passwork I was allowed to generate a new wireless key. It took a while and involved pressing the reset on the router using a pen, but now it is all done and dusted; the computer is back on line. I didn't mention my mobile.

When that was done I logged on with my phone using the new wireless key and lo and behold it connected and is back to normal. A public thank you to Sudha of BT.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2013)

Glad you got it fixed. And it wasn't the phone's fault!


----------

